# 3LBS. of ALMONDS



## smokeys my pet (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok this is the first go round with nuts. I would like to thank Debi for the recipe in advance. I used the one labeled Hot and Spicy Pecans but used almonds and they were just right. (not to hot) I will definetly be doing again in the near future. I had tbs for 1hr and cooked 1.5hrs after that at 220 degrees.


----------



## rip (Nov 30, 2007)

I may try some for the first time this weekend. They sure look good.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 30, 2007)

SMP -

they look perfect! We use almonds for that recipe so much I even changed the name on the download page! I love those things! Got a bag waiting for this weekend myself!  They always go a sale this time of year.


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice lookin' Almonds!

I just bought some cans of almonds this week to do the same thing this weekend; Don't mind if I travel on your coat tails do ya?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Couple questions (Pipe in Mom, if your still online....):
I see that you had them at 220 for 2.5 hours?  Most of the recipes I see call for much less time than this.  Do you feel that 2.5 hours the right amount?
Also, I was thinking about using bacon grease in place of the butter....for no other reason than....well, bacon makes everything better, right?  Think this would be a good pairing, or leave well enough alone and go for the butta?

Thanks


----------



## richtee (Nov 30, 2007)

Hmm  what would a good price be, Debi? I see them raw shelled anywhere from 3 to 8/Lb.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 30, 2007)

You have some good looking nuts there! (that didn't sound quite right... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )

I have to try that also!


----------



## gramason (Nov 30, 2007)

Good job Blake, They turned out great, not to spicy and alot of flavor.


----------



## smoked (Nov 30, 2007)

I do alot of the almonds with debi's recipe there....and it's always a huge hit....very addictive........got a few pounds of raw almonds waiting to be smoked btw.......for some reason my local store has had the raw almonds on sale for less then 4 bucks a pound....been buying when I think about it because usually they are 11 bucks a pound!!!!!


----------



## rodbuilder (Nov 30, 2007)

I smoked a small batch of almonds the other day using a simple brine of 1 cup of water and 1 TBL of Tony Chachers's.  I brined them for 2 hours then let them dry before smoking them for 2 hours at 250Âº using kirk walnut wood.  Then I nuked them for about 2 minutes to get them crunchy.  They turned out pretty good.  We have always nuked them without brine and smoke in the past but not any longer...


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 30, 2007)

This was the first time I did any and it just said to cook till brown. It was 2.5 total hours in the gosm gasser? Also these were totally raw.


----------



## vlap (Nov 30, 2007)

My goodness those look good! I think I will have to try that soon.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you all for your responses. I found almonds at www.Almonds-from-California.com     They were $60.00 for 10lbs. including shipping. That was cheaper for raw than I found here in Maryland.


----------



## richtee (Nov 30, 2007)

OK... well, guess I'll shop a bit. Gonna make Mad Hunky gift packages for folks. Maybe stir up some biz that way   :{)


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 1, 2007)

Again... they were great Smokey's my pet!!  good job.....


----------

